# Need 2 ppl for August 24 offshore



## Ac (Feb 27, 2013)

2 ppl needed August 24 Sunday 
Its a 10 hr trip out of freeport with cowboy charters. If interest pm
Will be 6 fishing!!


----------



## Ac (Feb 27, 2013)

boat full please delete thanks!!!


----------

